# Broadcom 4322 a/b/g/n with WPA & WPA2 working on 2.6.30-r4

## Phancy Physicist

To get the modules to install and work I needed to add the following to my kernel config:

*NOTE* building into kernel did not work for me *NOTE*

```

  Device Drivers  ---> 

        [*] Network device support  --->

             Wireless LAN  --->

                            [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) 

                                 .

                                 .

                                 .             

                           <M>   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)  

                            [ ]     Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver    

                           <M>     Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors    

                           <M>     Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors 

```

*NOTE* building into kernel did not work for me *NOTE*

Re-emerge broadcom-sta and I should work with Network Manager.

----------

## isaacvv

Worked for me thanks!

----------

## coolniit

great man. Worked for me too.

Wish i had found this earlier.

I think this should be added to the wiki

----------

## nikitas350

thanks... i was trying to make it work a whole day....  :Smile: 

----------

## carlosp

Thanks this helped here!

----------

